
In appreciation for outstanding effort Lotus 1-2-3 June 1989 - albeebe1
https://imgur.com/a/KKaPp
======
albeebe1
Found this in my dads basement. He used to work at Lotus in Boston back in the
80s. One of the most impressive holograms i've ever seen.

